# Daily Ending in a 7 Bubble Check!



## MrsRedcap

I've checked and made sure everyones bubbles end in a 7.  

Mines on an 8 can someone do mine for me please?

Love and bubbles  

Vicki x


----------



## *~Nic~*

All done!!

 
Nic


----------



## MrsRedcap

Cheers nic


----------



## *~Nic~*

quick somebody my bubbles aren't ending in a 7.
someone blow me some   pls.

 
Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

I blew u sum Nic


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I've just blown you all some bubbles   But could somone blow me some, I seem to be ending on an 8 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

done nicky

xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

cheers matey


----------



## Guest

nicky ive blown yours up to end in 7 xxxxxxxxxx

now someone quickly do mine b4 vikki sees mine dont end in 7 lol

(quite funny really cos my lucky number is 7)

take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Eeeeek can someone end my bubbles in a 7!!! Pleeeeeeease.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Ohhhh deer can sumone help me out and end my bubbles in 7 please


----------



## weeble

endometriosislass said:


> Ohhhh deer can sumone help me out and end my bubbles in 7 please


Youve caught that off that blooming Sweetums aint ya


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]LMFAO[/fly]

<Points finger at ? You no who!! !!


----------



## *kateag*

I know this is reeeeeealllly really silly but could someone up my bubbles please i have been on that number for ages!!!

pretty please. 
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Done hun


----------



## weeble

Its a bubble bonanza


----------



## *kateag*

Awwww!!! Thank you!!!!!

MMMWWWAAAAHHH!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi all,

As you know I'm off on my travels on saturday until 28th september. I dunno how often I'll be getting online while I'm away.

Can someone make sure everybody's bubbles on the egg share thread is ending on 7? it seems to be working so far, as far as good luck is concerned.

Cheerz me dearz

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aww Vicki ~ Have a fab time Hunny  Where you going again? 

I'm sure we'll all chip in and keep an eye on each others bubbles and make sure they all end in 7 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Me?

I'm back down to Ashington/Cromwell again to finish off the rest of my tx I'm going to the North easties meet on the 21st   So probably see you there!!

Thanks Nicky you're a diamond!


----------



## Martha Moo

Know have said it

but lots of  Vicki

Between me and Nicky am sure everyone will be ending in the lucky 7!!

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Aww thanks emily.

Just noticed...Aweeze has her  and there are another six in the middle of tx!

we've one  imagine if the six of us all got  's too

that makes......7!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mrs Redcap 
I like your way of thinking!!
OH and how spooky is this I got 13 eggs today (unlucky for some but as Im not keeping them all thats ok) I get to keep LUCKY NUMBER 7!!! oh and this month I have been ttc for 7 years.................
Good luck to all us having TX
  
Hope your tx all goes ok 
Nic


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Whoo Vicki, Glad you'll be coming to the meet Hun, I'll be there  We usually sit near the food ordering Till, I'm sure you'll recognise a load of us as hopefully it will be quiet with the schools going back 
I've put a list up on my last post in the north easties of who is joining us 

Nicky x x x


Ahhh!! My bubbles don't end in 7


----------



## MrsRedcap

You're all sevened Nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

You too, when I looked after posting yours were on 38 so blew you up too 

x x x


----------



## weeble

MrsRedcap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you know I'm off on my travels on saturday until 28th september. I dunno how often I'll be getting online while I'm away.
> 
> Can someone make sure everybody's bubbles on the egg share thread is ending on 7? it seems to be working so far, as far as good luck is concerned.
> 
> Cheerz me dearz
> 
> Love
> 
> Vicki x


Awww hunny, sending you the very very best of luck with it all.        
Will keep an eye out for ya bubbles too.

Love
Weebs xx

PS Will ya give my stalkee (nicky) a great big snog for me, at the meet. 

PPS      to you Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones on an 8 i just put u all back on a 7

but cant do me own


----------



## weeble

Thats rotton, why would anyone do that, when they know how much it means to Mrs R.


----------



## aweeze

Vicki

Just wanted to say that I hope it all goes well for you. I will be thinking of you and expecting text updates  

Here's some         7 of them to be precise for you to take with you on your travels.

Lots of love

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap

weeble said:


> Awww hunny, sending you the very very best of luck with it all.
> Will keep an eye out for ya bubbles too.
> 
> Love
> Weebs xx
> 
> PS Will ya give my stalkee (nicky) a great big snog for me, at the meet.
> 
> PPS      to you Nic


Ahem  ...will a hug suffice? Don't want people talking now do we if I give nicky a huge snog! 

<Reminds self to buy some breath freshners> 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AliR

feeling very low on bubbles  

do i need to whip you all ?? lmao

Ali
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

I blown u sum alir for those achey fingers u have off me then u deserve sum lol


----------



## AliR

Hi Endy,

Fab news on the embies transfer - the lurving obviously went very well!!!

Let Bill and Bob snuggle up inside you. Keep them warm and safe and make sure that Mark looks after the three of you lol

Good luck for your birthday hun...

thanks for the bubbles

ali


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

MrsRedcap said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww hunny, sending you the very very best of luck with it all.
> Will keep an eye out for ya bubbles too.
> 
> Love
> Weebs xx
> 
> PS Will ya give my stalkee (nicky) a great big snog for me, at the meet.
> 
> PPS      to you Nic
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem  ...will a hug suffice? Don't want people talking now do we if I give nicky a huge snog!
> 
> <Reminds self to buy some breath freshners>
> 
> Love
> 
> Vicki x
Click to expand...

 
Hmmm .............. Thinking about it I may be poorly that day now *cough* *cough* *sneeze*

 

Ps ~ Shh let the saddo blow us all an extra bubble up to 8, It just means our bubble counts go up more and more each time we have to put them back to a 7


----------



## MrsRedcap

Aha!...Pure genius Nicky


----------



## weeble

Oi I heard that!!!! 



AliR said:


> feeling very low on bubbles


There ya go hunny.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

They've been at it again 
Don't care, It really ain't bothering me   

Just blowing us all up again but can someone do mine? 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

all done nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thank you 

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

OOOps!   Confession time! Was blowing me fellow chitters some bubbles, then noticed this thread on the index, so have rounded them up to a 7, will do from now on when blowing bubbles!!! Will you ever forgive me?  

Ceri x


----------



## MrsRedcap

AHA! We've found the culprit!  

Naaaah just kidding...course ya forgiven honeybunch


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ceri ~ It's been happening for a couple of days now Hun so it's not just you  

Some bubbles right back at ya` 

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Have blown ya some apology bubbles too!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

*ceri* said:


> Have blown ya some apology bubbles too!


Ahh bless ya


----------



## AliR

Thanks girles,

my bubbles have almost doubled in the last week.... feeling a little more loved. Will return the favour soon (not that some of you will notice as you have soooooooooo many!!!!)

Have a lovely weekend!

Ali
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Lmfao   you never guess what i used to think people meant by blowing bubbles? doing this
    
I thought thats what it was wen i first joined site,i used to say to people i have blown u bubbles and doing one of them  not realising what it was all about,infact Vicki i think u were one of the people i used to do it too,LMFAO


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh Kelly  Bless ya  

Just for that I'm going to blow you some more


----------



## AliR

someone has just blown me more bubbles to get me to that lucky 7... thanks lol

ali
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

was just gonna say I have blown us all back up to 7 again can someone do mine but it looks like someone already is 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

nicky and kelly

Just blown u both back up to end in a 7

 

Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ahh ha it was you  Thank you, I just did yours too Hun 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Thanks for that emily  Ive blown u some back


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks for all my bubbles girls!! aww!!!

Kate
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

ARRRRRGH! I'm ending in an 8!!!!!!    

Please can someone sort me out  

Helloooooooooo from sunny Ashington by the way!!!


----------



## MissTC

Sorted Vicki my love!

How's Ashington?  Is that were you are for the next few weeks?  You nervous for tomorrow?

I cant tell you how much I am routing for you hun!

Love
Tracy C
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hellooooo Tracy C,

Yup, I'm here in Ashington until I have ET. I'm not really nervous for tomorrow at the moment it'll probably kick in tomorrow morning before I go. I'm so hoping everything is ok. Thanks so much for your thoughts hunny...they mean a lot.

Quick question to ask the other girls....Did any of you have EWCM in copious amounts while stimming? (TMI I know) is this a good sign that things are happening?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Just blown ya a load more for luck Vicki hun            Ended on a 7 of course!

Can I be cheeky and ask you to just round me up to 7 too please?

Love
Tracy x


----------



## Martha Moo

tracy i just blew u up to a 7


----------



## MissTC

Thanks Emily hun, you're a star! x


----------



## Guest

help   someones gave me bubbles and they dont end in 7, like vikki 7 is also my lucky number  

thankyou girlies, oh and kelly (endo)   pmsl

love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

all done for you maz


----------



## Guest

aww fanks xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

MAZ lmao    
Thats sumthign ill never forget least i admitted to it  

 

love the bubble blower


----------



## Guest

vicki hows this for luck?

my son planted some normal sunflower seeds in the garden 3 grew,

the first was a normal single flower, grew tall and died, 

the second was again a single flower, grew tall and died. 

this is where it gets strange (bear in mind these where all from the same packet!)

the third grew tall and has 7 flowers and still alive
      

how strange is that?, i didn't know that sunflowers could do that! and the fact that like you my lucky number is 7 it kinda freaked me out a bit 

​
love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WOW[/fly]
Maz what can i say 
Thats really freaky isnt it now thats deffintaly got to be a good thing!!!

       

love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

OOOher


Maz u were on an 8 again

Just bumped u up got a bit carried away too!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest

oh wow, thanks emily xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

now i am on an 8 

can someone blow me pretty please

thanks 

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

done for u emily


----------



## MissTC

EmilyJB said:


> can someone blow me pretty please


   Aye aye Emily! Good job we are all ladies on here with that turn of phrase  

Just blown you a load more cos you made me laugh!    

Love
Tracy C
x


----------



## MissTC

Ooooh just realised I am ending on a 0 !  Could one of you lovely ladies just pop me up to a 7 again please?  
You have me obssessed now!    Need that 7 for luck!
Love
Tracy C
x


----------



## Dolphin01

Done that for you hun 
xx


----------



## weeble

Done


----------



## Guest

weeble you were endin in a 3 sweetie   all sorted now xxx


----------



## Suzie

well what a way to get some bubbles  might have guessed weebs would be involved somewhere


----------



## Guest

suzie you were on a 0 , thats it ive had enough blowin now


----------



## endometriosislass

Ive blown vicki,nicky and alir up to 7 as u were all over the place


----------



## *kateag*

Can you believe I had no idea what bubbles were when I first started here!!! ha!!


----------



## endometriosislass

Dont worry about it kate i thought they all were meaning this


----------



## weeble

Olive(Suzie) said:


> well what a way to get some bubbles  might have guessed weebs would be involved somewhere


I dont know what you mean!!!!! 

Im just helping out for a little while cos its important to our Sweetums. I dont care what number mine end in. Would prefer them to end in 19,453 though.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hey girls,

Thanks for all this bubble blowing you're all fab! and Birdie...You can be my bubble helper anytime!!  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Just checking in and weebs u were on a 0 so bumped u up to a 7!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just been updating ur bubbles

ending in 8's and 1's and 2's

OH dear what is it coming to!!

All done now!!

Emxx


----------



## weeble

EmilyJB said:


> Just checking in and weebs u were on a 0 so bumped u up to a 7!!
> 
> Emilyxx


Awww thanks hunny bun. 

Now go rest those lungs.


----------



## MissTC

help me somebody .................................................. getting all panicky and anxious! My bubbles have lost their 7 ending!


----------



## GAC

got u to 7 tracey can i have some mine are very measly cheers gail xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Blown you some Gail


----------



## Martha Moo

argh earlier Vicki u were on a 0!!!!!

I put ya right this afternoon phew!!

couldnt have u on anything but a 7 especially today!!

Will keep a special eye on urs!!

love emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww thanks Em...You're a star


----------



## Martha Moo

OOher

this is keeping me busy

Kelly u were on an 8   bumped u and also aweeze too 

Will check in later

Love Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just been through and checked all of those on this thread and you now all end on a 7 again 

x x x


----------



## weeble

Think Em's going for the 7's big time.


----------



## Martha Moo

I am obsessed now!!



anyone i see not ending in 7 i have to put them to a 7

Have too much time on my hands these days

My dh thinks i have gone   with the 7's

lol

EM


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Feel free with that spare time to up all of mine to 7's aswel  

How did u manage to get your own up to 7777? 


x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

i didnt

Some one gave them to me

and they werent admin or mods 

lmao


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺




----------



## Martha Moo

Look for someone with rsi

and then u will prob know who it is


----------



## Ceri.

All sorted nicky!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aww fanks girls  Gonna blow some right back at ya both 

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

sent ya plenty more nicky, cos its ya birthday!
*Happy Birthday!!!!*


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

wow thanks Hun 

Think I need to have a birthday more often if i means this many bubbles each time 



x x x


----------



## weeble

And some from me too, Birthday girl.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Help...I'm on an 8


----------



## Suzie

not any more 

x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Phew...you're a life saver   cheers hun x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

just checking


Me and Suzie must be lovely peeps cos someone sent us both bubbles altho they didnt end in a 7!!

Suzie i boosted ya (a few extra ones too!!)

Can someone put me back to a 7 please

thanks

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Done for u emily


----------



## MissTC

Anyone out there?  Please help me someone - my 7 has gone


----------



## Dolphin01

All done for you hun xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks Ruth hun


----------



## endometriosislass

U were ending on a 6 Miss TC so i bumped up chik.


----------



## MissTC

Oh thanks Kelly honey  
Wow someone must have blown me some bubbles between Ruth putting me back up to 7 and you doing it!

Aw how nice, wonder who it was
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## radnorgirl

OMG - just seen this thread and 7 is my lucky number. Can someone bump me up please?

Thanks

Helen
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Done for u hun


----------



## radnorgirl

thanks kelly

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

OMG

i have been on an odd number since last night please can someone change me to a 7 and also keep an eye out as my review appt is on wednesday!!

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Em Done chik


----------



## MrsRedcap

You're turning into 7 bubble addicts lol


----------



## endometriosislass

Oh just realised since in bfp i have went up by 100  
Anyone needs blubbles blowing come and see miss bubble puffer


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Can someone bump me up when you get a sec? I'm ending on a 5  LOL

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done


----------



## radnorgirl

can some one put me up to a 7 please

thanks

H
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done hunny


----------



## radnorgirl

thank you sweetie pie
xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Help me please
















My 7 has gone!


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done flower


----------



## Widgey

Hi Tracy

I noticed you were ending in a 0 again so changed you to a 7.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

How do we all keep coming off the number 7??!??


----------



## Niki W

Endo, aka kelly
      I saw u was a 707 but thought u would look better a 777  
can i be a 7 girl 2   ............pwetty pwease


----------



## Niki W

Awwwww Lou   Thanks chick....ur the best   
Ur a 7 now 2.


----------



## endometriosislass

Ohhhh iam not ending in 7 now sumone spoilt niki`s 777  
Cud sum on bunk me up to 7 pretty pweeeeze,
Thanks very much Niki for ur HEAPS of bubbles i`ll repay u with sum now


----------



## radnorgirl

Kelly

I have just sorted it. Can you do mine please?

Helen
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

thanks hun
x


----------



## *~Nic~*

All done Helen.  

Nic


----------



## radnorgirl

Kelly 

Just noticed that you were not on a 7 so I have bumped you up.

Can someone do me please?

Helen
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done Helen


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks hun.

I noticed that yours were out of kilter and bumped them up hun

x


----------



## MrsRedcap

cheers


----------



## Niki W

Vicky........
Look 7 days till testing for u! wow everything really is a 7 2day!  
Cheers Kel 4 ur lovely bubbles, they filled me up nicely


----------



## ladytara

hello people

i cant find anyone, and it looks like you are all here.  Whats this '7' all about


----------



## MrsRedcap

*Lucky 7 BFP's*​
Kelly (endometriosislass)   ​
Nic (NicWim)   ​
KellyD (KellyDallard)   ​


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi ladytara,

My lucky number is 7 and I asked everyone who gives me bubbles if they could end them on it.

Looks like others are following suit...we've had 3 BFP's recently...so something is working  ;

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ladytara

thats fun... im already ending on 7 so can i join the ' 7 crew'  

how is everyone this evening?  I was feeling really energetic after my 30 lengths at the swimbars todays, up until i had a load of biscuit and jammy toast anyway    

tara


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thats cause I ended you on a 7 lol  

Welcome to the Lucky 7's!!!

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie

ladytara have blown you some bubbles 

xx


----------



## ladytara

wow thanks  

ive just had a hot bath in the hope it would shrink mr... well my belly anyway 
 im afraid it never works.  so back to the diet  

Ive gone mad buying vits to help myself naturally, any more ideas about vitamins minerals natural stuff that help ivf and alongside girlies

love tara


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

You lot have been busy blowing today 

Ladytara ~ Look at your posts count 77  

x x x


----------



## Niki W

Nicky,
      How's ur beautiful puppy?
Vic, lets c if we can make it 7          
Or more......


----------



## *kateag*

Wow there are so many bubbles flying around!!! 

Vicky, was it recently that you started the lucky number 7 or has it been going on for a while? (there is a film isnt there, lucky number slevin or something!)

where is everyone tonight!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yep I started the lucky 7 thread just before my treatment started 6 weeks ago ish.


----------



## *kateag*

Its all gone mad!!!! Oooh er, lets hope it rubs off on everyone!!! Keep blowing them bubbles, have blown 10 at everyone. xxx


----------



## Niki W

Vic had 2 make u a 7....ur slackin mrs


----------



## MrsRedcap

Phew..Thanks Niki x x x


----------



## *kateag*

What happened? I did 10 and it was on a 7?! Wasnt me who did non 7, honest??!


----------



## MrsRedcap




----------



## Niki W

I've just had a thought............
I didn't get my surge 2 day, but i need it 2 come on sat now (if it comes thurs or fri its cancelled   ) and saturday is the 7th........wow do u think it will work 4 me??


----------



## *kateag*

It Wasnt!!!! Honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niki W

Dunno,   but when i looked vic was on a 9


----------



## *kateag*

Well def was not me!! Did 10 for everyone, and it all went up to another 7!!


----------



## *kateag*

Honest girls, wouldnt up them to something other than 7, not on purpose anyway.

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

kate it's ok hunny...we believe you!

Thanks for the bubbles


----------



## Niki W

Kate......don't worry chick, was prob my pooter not keepin up


----------



## MrsRedcap

Kelly..your bubbles were'nt ending on a 7  

All sorted now


----------



## endometriosislass

Thanks chik


----------



## ladytara

hi

are you girls running away from me?  i find you on a thread and then you leave? 

tara


----------



## Niki W

Yay....i've got 2 sevens   wooo hooo!
How r u girls 2 day?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Tara, Who's running away from you?  Shall we sort them?  

Thanks Niki, I love him to bits, Need to update the pic though, He has grown soo much just in the past few weeks!!

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

NICWIM you were ending on an 8 so I bumped you up to a 7


----------



## Guest

nicky sweetie you were on an 8, and kelly you were on a 1.
all sorted now


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks Vicki!


----------



## pi30

oh gosh- can someone do mine too please i need all the help i can get at the mo
Love Pi


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done Pi


----------



## Ceri.

help!


----------



## *kateag*

Vicki you were ending on a 0 so i fixed it!

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you Kate


----------



## Martha Moo

ceri

Just bumped u up to a 7!!

You were on an 8!!

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Help..I'm on 8

Can someone bump me up..neeed all the luck I can at the moment  

Bronte...I bumped you up

howmuchlonger bumped you up too.


Love

Vicki x


----------



## Ceri.

All sorted vicky.
Hope youre okay chuck x


----------



## Niki W

Ceri,
      u were on a 3 so bumped u up 2 a 7


----------



## Ceri.

Cheers Nikki!


----------



## *kateag*

Wow, some people have serious amounts of bubbles!!! Anyone fancy bumping me up?   please?


----------



## Niki W

Kate,
        blew u bubbles till i was puffed   made u a 177   u got 2 7's like me!


----------



## larkles

Kateag   

Just bumped your bubbles up past 1000 mark  

some precious people you meet here do this for you and I have met so many amazing people here  
Here's hoping you'll get whatever journey you're on 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya Jen, youre on 7 now too hun!  
How are ya anyway? havent chatted for a bit.
Ceri x


----------



## larkles

Hi Ceri my ex gardening Pal   

Am so happy for you-there's hope for us yet!! Having a bit of agro with new drugs (the Pill-would you believe it!) but that's life!

Doing a once a week psychic development course every Friday evening that brings me such joy and this Thurday part one of flower essence course, I just love helping people and I will need a few gineau pigs to trial on! anyone interested, please let me know (free whilst in training) you will only need to pay for your potions (£7.00) 

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Wow, thank you girls!!! Amazing amount of bubbles!!!!!!!

Thank you girlies!!

xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

*Larkles* - so pleased to see you honey, I have changed my username name and become a Mod but I used to be tcbp! Do you remember me honey

Can't believe my bubbles - I have 4 7's! Wow, hopefully that will bring me some luck. Larkles is right, there are special angels all over Fertility Friends who blow us bubbles when we are unaware 

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Larkles, I have spoken to you before havent I hun, about crystals?? 

Thank you to everyone who has upped my bubbles, I cant believe how many I have now!!


----------



## larkles

Hi Tracy-how could I forget YOU  had noticed the change of name too-you used to im me asking to update my diary   was a bit slack back then!! 

Yes Kateag, we have chatted before re crystals etc, glad to see how happy you are with your bubbles-it's a nice feeling isn't it?

Hope your day is going better than mine-wish it was my day off type of day  

Larkles
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Help I'm ending on a 9  

Bump me up someone please.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Done vicki


----------



## ladytara

hello everyone

i had af arrive today prob first tim e i didnt care as i know things are moving towards the baby front ha

i phone clinic today for blood results and to book next one but they are not back yet.  but nurse did say that theyve found me a match, i thought blimey thats quick  

what has everyone been upto?

Ive been relying on my mum to chaufer me around seens my car is dead

love tara


----------



## Guest

just being nosey and i realised everyones got alot more bubbles than me!    

(hehehe did it work?)


----------



## ladytara

ive bumped you up a bit i dont get wot they are there for but hey its all good haha

love tara


----------



## MrsRedcap

Bubbles are a sign of friendship or a cyber hug ladytara.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest

thank you tara xxxxxxx


----------



## ladytara

oh im with you now thanks vicki...

how you feeling about test tomoz?

love tara


----------



## MrsRedcap

Not very hopeful tara...But hey life goes on.


----------



## radnorgirl

help - I have an 8!!!

H
x


----------



## Debs

Im a gate crasher to this thread   

But I have blown you some bubbles Radnorgirl and have blown the bubbles to aweeze and Nicki W that I promised last night in the chatroom (and promptly forgot    )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

You're welcome to join on here Debs...you can have your bubbles ending on 7 too lol


----------



## radnorgirl

Thank Debs

H
x


----------



## Niki W

Debs thaks so much 4 my lovely bubbles   I've bumped u up 2 a 7 as u were a 3  
Vic, i've bumped u 2 as u were a 8


----------



## Kamac80

Hello can i gatecrash and join the fun?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Debs

Ive got you to a 7 Kate - but im on an 4   

heeeellllppppppp


----------



## Guest

ive bumped you up to a 7 debs x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ceri and mrsredcap I bumped you both up to end in a 7


----------



## Debs

Thanks Maz,

I never thought about the 7 and now im getting paranoid ..... what have you done to me Mrs redcap?    

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Me?...Nothing Debs    

Every little bit helps don't it? ( jeeez I sound like a Tesco advert now   )

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Came on to check you were all on a 7 and to bump anyone up who wasnt - and you were all on 7's!!!!

Mad crazy ladies


----------



## aweeze

Well I'm not! Please can someone sort me out?


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done


----------



## aweeze

Ta chick - ooooooh and double 7's!


----------



## Ceri.

Bumped ya up niki. you were on a nought! x


----------



## larkles

Whaddya reckon-up to the nearest 100 for all??

Larkles    BLOW


----------



## MissTC

Just bumped you up Ceri hun, you were on a zero!
T
xx

You too Vicki - you were on a zero too!


----------



## MissTC

OMG Larkles, is that you adding zero's to everyone's bubbles     I am following you around, bumping them back up to 7's!


----------



## Ceri.

Tracy you were on a nought too, sorted now though!


----------



## ladytara

what am i on i cant tell unless i post hahaha


----------



## Ceri.

Lou... have blown ya 200 bubbles chuckie!

Tara... ya ending on a 7 hun, but have blown ya some more!


----------



## larkles

Ah Tracy hun-you've ruined my bubble burst-will have to go back now and rebuild up to 100's   

you got one extra! 
night
xx


----------



## MissTC

Oh Larkles you're so sweet hunni blowin everyone all these bubbles  - but they dont end on a 7!  Its got to be 7 for luck honey  
Gonna follow you round again    We could be here all night! 
Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

It seems my bubbles have stopped going up, I rekon it's because I haven't posted on here as much 

So here I am if anyone's feeling bored!  

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i just blew ya 10! off to watch the quads!

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Neva mind the quads  Keep blowing!!!  Either that or reply to your txt msg  

x x x


----------



## Niki W

Nicky i've blowen u some chick   u got a double bubble 7  
Ceri- thanks 4 toppin me up!  
Kate, u were on a 3   so i bumped u up 2 a 7


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

aww fanks Niki, Have blown some right back at'cha 

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl

can someone bump me up to a 7 please!


----------



## Debs

Done Radnorgirl  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh whats happening!?!?!?


----------



## Kamac80

Not even sure what number im on!! lol


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

You were on a 5 but your on a 7 now Kate 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks xxxx U are all on 7 so its ok!

I need lots of luck for my exam on monday!!

Kate xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Miss TC just bumped u up chik


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks Kelly, you're a star


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kate ~ Have ended you on a double 7 so you have double the luck for Mondays exam 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Eeeeek I'm on a zero


----------



## Debs

Not any more


----------



## MrsRedcap

Ahhhh..thank you Debs you're a princess


----------



## Guest

you lot are bubble mad   no wonder you all have so many whilst im sitting here on triple figures  


(did the eyes work?  )


----------



## aweeze

Aw I'm a sucker for those sad eyes Maz - so have blown ya 170..... yes 170 bubbles to leave you on 3 7's in a row!


----------



## aweeze

Ooooooh Nooooooo - someone's blown me off a 7!


----------



## MrsRedcap

All sorted mate


----------



## Guest

awww lou, you are such a sweetie. im knackered and gonna go bed but i blow ya tommorrow  

love yas all, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Fanks Vicki  

Maz - it's all that Qwyzzle you've been playing making you sooooo tired


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Ladies - just been topping up bubbles and only found this page today sorry if I've been leaving you short of 7's - I know now   aweeze doubled ya!!

Love

Lisa
  x

PS. i seem to be on 5 at the mo!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Welcome to the 7 Bubble gang Lisa  

I've topped you up to end on a 7  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Vicki


Lisa

I doubled you too!!


----------



## Guest

lou, i keep my promises. ive blown you about 600 bubbles sweetie so your ending in 777.
now my finger hurts   anyone got a plaster?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aww Maz ~ Here's a plaster for your finger, and some Ice cream to help make it all better


----------



## Guest

aww thanks nicky, thats made my finger well enough to bump you up to 777 too xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aww bless  Here give us that cheap ice cream back... You can have some of my special cadbury's cramel one for that


----------



## MrsRedcap

Help put me on a 7...pleeeeease


----------



## weeble

I tried to get you to 7 but think someone else was too and it kept going wierd.


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## weeble

Hiya, my lovely.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

WE'RE GONNA BE HERE *ALL* NIGHT!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

weeble said:


> Hiya, my lovely.


Hello my darlin


----------



## weeble

Right I have a gorgeous hunk upstairs waiting to cuddle my pain away, so I'll say goodnight, sweet dreams. 
Love
Weebs xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

night Smelly  

Lotsa love hunnikins
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you kindly girls


----------



## Mrs Chaos

am knackered now 
don't know how many are   but I can't get you to 7 

Night babe 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## *katie*

Sorry ladies, I've completely & utterly gatecrashed!

Saw your posts on the "most recent posts" lists and have tried to round your bubles to a 7..but I think there are a few of us still doing it!!!  I kept posting a bubble and the next count would be 4 more or something strange....anyhoo...last time I checked everything was ending in a 7...sleep well all.

Katie x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you all my bubble blowing lovlies


----------



## Niki W

Hiya Vicky,
I've blowen u so many bubbles that i need a ambulance 
I made u a 7777.....wow weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Do u think im groveling from the other nite??
I'm very sorry vic, i'm holding my head in shame! 
I hope u accept my bubbles in appology <walks off with tail between legs lookin back with soppy eyes>
Lots of love 
Niki.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Niki you numpty  

Course you're forgiven...come on we've all had drunken antics in our time.

By the way I'm coming home this week..tuesday till thursday

I still love ya  

Vicki x


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls 

sorry to but in can someone up my bubbles to 7 thanks x


----------



## aweeze

Lisa - thanks for my bubbles hun - will be blowing some back 

Maz - that was above and beyond the call...... here have some of my arnica cream for ya bruised finger oh and here's one of my curly wurlys for ya 

Fudgeyfu - coming your way - to be honest, you're looking a bit light on the bubble front so I'll do me best for ya <takes deep breath in and starts blowing till........ *thud*>


----------



## Niki W

Mrs R.....the queen of 7 bubbles


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks girls for my doubles 77's

Will blow some back.

Love

Lisa


----------



## fudgeyfu

oooh thanks for my bubbles aweeze


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi girls,

I'm off to my mum's for a few days tomorrow so I hope you'll all carry on ending those bubbles in a 7 for me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80

ive just done a check and u are all on 7!

Thanks nicky1 for my double 7s they must have worked coz the exam wasnt too bad!!

Kate xx


----------



## ladytara

pls check my bubbles thanks

tara


----------



## Debs

Fudgeyfu - ive blown you a few more to get you a bit higher  

Will do some more to you all after ive recovered from blowing all those    

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Niki W

Vic,
    Lookin 4 wards 2 seein u thurs  , i'll keep an eye on those no 7's 4 u


----------



## LisaBerts

ladytara - I need finger cusions!!  

Thanks girls

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

Help im not on 7!!


----------



## LisaBerts

Kamac80 - Now you are

Keeping up the lucky 7's for your exam results and your lap and dye!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

yay thanks lisa xx


----------



## Debs

Bumped a few more up


----------



## Martha Moo

lol

ooh i am gonna go on holiday more often    

thanks debs will blow ya some back!!

love emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Debs

Need the lucky 7's at the mo - need some good luck - have been feeling bit poo today!!

Love and Thanks

Lucky Lisa


----------



## aweeze

Debs & Em - have stuck you back on double 77's  

Lisa - I know that feeling well at the mo   so have blown you back up to double 77's again too! The more luck the better 

Lou
X


----------



## LisaBerts

aweeze - thanks hun! appreciated.


Lisa
  x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Eeeeeek I'm on an 8 again


----------



## aweeze

All sorted Vicki


----------



## *kateag*

Needing some bubbles please girls, still waiting for af!!!  

Please


----------



## aweeze

Well it's not bubbles ya need then, it's one of my AF dances! So here you go.....
                   ​
Oh OK - here's some bubbles as well


----------



## *kateag*

HA!! Thanks hun!! I just asked for one of the dances on chit chat!!!! You must be physic!!!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Lisa i have bumped u back up to a 7!!

mmmm

perhaps someone can do me an af dance too 

I had a brown spotting 8 days ago lasted for 2 days and nothing since   and still waiting for my bloods!!!

pretty please!!!

Love Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Especially for you Em -       































Lisa
x


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Lisa for the af dance

Well i now feel really sick and headachy

maybe the dance is beginning to work  

Can someone bump my bubbles up to a 7 pretty please!!

ta muchly

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sorted ur bubble em


----------



## Martha Moo

ok a few of u werent on a 7

so have rounded u all up to be 77 or 777!!

Sorry debs i gave u some but back to work tomorrow and rsi wasnt gonna go down well after 2 weeks off but i gave u some  

EMxx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks kelly hun

just bumped u up to double 7's

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Cudnt let u be odd one out so bumped u upto 77 on end


----------



## endometriosislass

Doh lmao  i bumped u up to ending in 77 and wen i looked u were back on 88 sorted thou


----------



## MissTC

My 7 has gone can someone help?


----------



## larkles

Better Tracy?


----------



## MissTC

Aaahhhh thanks Jen - much better now


----------



## endometriosislass

Bumped u back up Tracey as u were on 8  cant be having that can we


----------



## Martha Moo

tracy

U were on an 8 again

So i bumped u back up to a 77!!

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

My god, look how many bubbles I have! Thanks girls!! The af dance worked, she is here!!!!! YAY!!!

xxxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Kel - bumped you up to 777 on end - Thanks for all your help in Chat Room.

See Ya Hun


Lisa
  x

Ps. Gave some secret bubbles too!!  -  Love To All


----------



## endometriosislass

Lisa thanks very much for my 777 i sat and blown u up to 777 

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara

please can someone blow some bubbles my way xxxxxx

love tara


----------



## MissTC

There you are tara hunnie

Thanks for keeping me right girls!


----------



## LisaBerts

Kel - you must get some rest now for you and bubba/bubbas all that bubble blowing must have made you shattered - Thanks Hun!!

Tara - Put you up to 77

Love to All

Lisa


----------



## MissTC

Kate - you were on an 8 hunnie - sorted now


----------



## MissTC

OMG I am back on an 8  SOS Help


----------



## Suzie




----------



## MissTC

Thanks Suzie - returning the favour!

Em - just blew you up to 777!  Am exhausted now    And crashed my PC in the process


----------



## Martha Moo

aaw tracy

bless ya

hope ur pc recovers!!

Just blown u up to a 777 too!!

Love Emxx

ps can we count it as exercise


----------



## Debs

Help ............... im not on a 7


----------



## *kateag*

upped you to a 7 hun. 

xxx


----------



## Debs

Thanks Kate - have blown you some as a thankyou


----------



## Guest

aweeze, you were on a 6!!!!!   its ok now tho


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

You guys are all soo busy keeping these bubbles in check  everytime I come to make sure your all ending on a 7 you already are so I don't need to do any bubble blowing  

x x x


----------



## Guest

well i don't want you to feel un-needed nicky so you can blow some bubbles my way if ya want


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohhh go on then, How about a 77 at the end for ya 

x x x


Tracy ~ Bumped you back up to a 7 aswel


----------



## ladytara

nicky do yu wana blow some my way   ta

love tara


----------



## Martha Moo

there ya go tara

ur onto double 7's 


love emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ok girlies, going for my baseline scan on friday and needing all the luck I can get that all is ok and all works out ok, so I know everyone has blown me bubbles lately but please could you blow me a few more, please!! I need all the luck I can get at the moment, and I promise I will blow everyone loads tonight.


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate blown u sum bubbles for luck hunnie

Hint hint i got my first scan on monday   
<gives out puppy eyes>

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara

thanks for my double 77's.

love tara


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls ive had my baselne today  

and all went well even my cyst has gone  

so any chance someone can give me double 77s for my final scn next week 

pleeeeease


----------



## aweeze

Well.................. seeing as you asked so nicely


----------



## fudgeyfu

thanks aweeze  

blew some back


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies Have made sure 77's are about where I could.

All My Love

Lisa 
x


----------



## Niki W

Jan, u were on a 0    so made u a 7


----------



## LisaBerts

Fudgeyfu - made you on the same bubbles as me!!

need to give my pinkies a rest now.

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## fudgeyfu

ahhh thanks isa xx


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly, did a bit of blowing hun, back up to another 77 but comp kept going nutty so will try and do everyone else tomorro!!

Night night girlies
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Tracy you were on a zero   all sorted now x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Miss TC bumped you back up to a 7


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Tara just put u back on a 7 as u were on an 8!!

Will blow more later but dh is standing huffing and puffing waiting to go out!!

bbl

Love Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Just been doing the rounds giving people as many 7's as my pinkies will let me do!!

Hope you're all impressed with me

Love to All

Lisa


----------



## Ceri.

Em ... bumped ya up hun


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaw

thank u so much i just saw my bubbles when i got in 

such a boost

catch ya laters

Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

there yar em! past the 10k mark now sweet!


----------



## ladytara

can someone blow my way pleeeeaaaaasssseee 

love tara


----------



## Martha Moo

there u go tara  

love emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

endometriosislass said:


> Hint hint i got my first scan on monday
> <gives out puppy eyes>


blown u some extra good luck bubbles kelly honey


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girs  

thanks for the bubbles not long for my final scan if there is any more 

bubbles going to a good home


----------



## Martha Moo

maybes tomorrow

i have rsi from blowing now!!

 for ur scan honey

Love Emxx


----------



## Niki W

Em......rsi  
Love it!
Blowin everyone some more bubbles,  
1, 2, 3........  
I'm puffed out......Made everyone 77 atleast!  2 u all.xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Put u on 77 to Niki 

Thank you for my bubbles


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks for my new bubbles.  
xxxx


----------



## MissTC




----------



## Kamac80

U are all on 7 - can someone check mine please? Am feeling so ill and need cheering up!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

there u go kate  
sending lots of get well vibes ur way

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Kate u were on a 8, so i blew u some an made u a 7, Hope ur feelin better


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, every other time I have needed some good luck you girlies have blown me some bubbles and all has been good, so please can i have some more blown as am having pains while stimming and need to go in to check whats happening in there. 

bit nervous as I dont want the tx to be delayed or stopped.

kate
xxxx


----------



## saphy75

I've blown you some hun and made sure they end with a 7 too !!!

hope they help

pam xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

I have bumped u up to a 77!!

Pam bumped u up to end on a 7 too!!

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you.


----------



## LisaBerts

Been floating about blowing bubbles - especially to those not ending on 7's

Em and NikiW your both on 7's now

Kate - made you 777 hope that makes you feel a bit better!

Saphy - gave you 777's too - Hope your well Hun!

Fudgyfu - good luck with your final scan - gave you a boost too!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Niki W

Awww thanx Lisa hun   blew u some back


----------



## *kateag*

Wow thank you hun! My god. serious bubbles. 

thank you. 
xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Em, u were on a 2   so i bumped u up 2 a 7
How is everyone 2 day?


----------



## Martha Moo

Niki

thank u hun   

blown u a few too

love Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Morning
When one of you lovely ladies gets a minute could you give me a 7 back? Really need some luck at the moment









Cheers love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tracy    

Put u on a 77 for an extra little luck darlin

Love Emxx


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls  

i know im always on the want but ive got my final scan in the morning 

and im a bit nervous so if any of you lovely ladies could blow me some 

bubbles   it would be much apreciated (dont think i spelt that right )


----------



## Martha Moo

* for ur final scan honey

Blown u up to a double 7!!

May they bring u much luck

Best wishes

Emxx*


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies

Been doing the usual blowing lots of good luck bubbles - hope they work for everyone - made sure we're all ending on 77 at least!!

MEGA LUCK ON YOUR FINAL SCAN FUDGEYFU!!

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girls, me again  

I have another scan tomorrow and if all going well will be scheduled for my ec next week.
Please could I have some magic bubbles blown my way again. I know I keep asking but you are my lucky charm now, and I feel nervous if I dont ask!

Thank you. Again. xxxx


----------



## aweeze

77 for you Kate - good luck for the scan!

Lisa - done you to 77 too  

Lou
X


----------



## fudgeyfu

wow girls     thanks for my bubbles you have been so busy tonight 

i will let you know how i get on tomorrow


----------



## Guest

help please, im ending in an 8


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz

all done for you honey  

Emxx


----------



## Guest

ta em, ive blown some back your way x

lou ive blown you up too, just cos you were a cute baby x


----------



## Kamac80

there u go u are all on 7 but im not!!! Help!!

Kate xxx


----------



## aweeze

Maz - didn't realise the pic would get me more bubbles - cheers hun! You were on a 9 so have bumped you to a 77!

Kate - have sorted you out to a double 7 too 

Lou
X


----------



## Niki W

Lou-
Awwwww weren't u a little cutie awwwwwww could just pick u up a give u a big


----------



## aweeze

Nicky - I can't keep giving bubbles to everyone that calls me cute ya know!!!

Oh well - seeing as it's you - coming your way!   

Like to see ya try and pick me up now - just wouldn't happen


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Em ~ Bumped you back up to a 7.

Ahh Aweeze ~ How cute do you look in that pic  (Hint hint    )


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicky 

Cheers hun!!

Have bumped u up too  

Any sign of af hun

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Please?   

xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Awwwww Lou, ur so kind   think i would b able 2 pick u up now u've blown all them bubbles  
Think i'm gonna route out a pic of me as a babba, was quite cute myself....well once  
Think u mite have started summit ere Lou!


----------



## aweeze

Oh go on then Nicky have blown some "cute" bubbles your way too! 

Kate - have blown some follie growing bubbles at you  

Em - did some extras for you too just coz you're a darl  

Niki - if you're as cute as me, there'll be some more bubbles coming your way


----------



## Niki W

Am i cute enough Lou??


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Please can someone blow me a few extra bubbles?? Maria xx


----------



## aweeze

Niki - OK, OK as if I haven't been generous enough already tonight have blown you some more for cuteness!

Maria - blimey! you were in seriuos need of a few bubbles - that should look better now hun 

Blimey what a busy bubble blower I've been tonight <thud>

Taking my lightheadedness off to bed now


----------



## MissTC

Anyone out there to give me a little nudge up to 7?


----------



## *kateag*

Have upped you hun.
x


----------



## Martha Moo

please help

I am on an 8  

thanks my lovelies

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Tracy and Em, Bumped you both back up again


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh I'm on a 0 Can someone do mine too please


----------



## *looby*

all done nicky  

xx 

ps    sorry for gatecrashing


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Thanks girls

Looby have bumped u up to the 77

Katie is absolutely gorgeous love her new pic

Love Emxx

ps looby ur not intruding honey!!


----------



## *looby*

thanks Honey


----------



## LisaBerts

made everyone end in 77's

There are some really cuties on here!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Martha Moo

New home for all u 7 bubble check ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72430.0


----------

